
Website of Albanian Hitmen-For-Hire Hacked, Data Dumped Online - Osiris30
https://www.riskbasedsecurity.com/2016/05/besa-mafia-dark-web-hitman-for-hire-site-takes-a-hit/
======
georgeglue1
if this actually is a honey pot (which seems likely), it's surreal/bizzare
that the site admins asked wannabe hitmen to set their cars on fire.

~~~
Alupis
> surreal/bizzare that the site admins asked wannabe hitmen to set their cars
> on fire

Proves you're not a troll or "looky-loo", and that you may actually commit
other crimes if given the opportunity?

It does give proof of an actual crime, and intent to commit more crimes
(namely, murder, since that's in writing as the intention and goal).

So, if they're a honeypot, they now have cause to arrest you based on your
kindly submitted evidence. If they're not a honeypot, they have "dirt" on you
if you try to turn on them.

> their cars on fire

From the article, it seems they are not setting their own cars on fire, but
someone's random car in a remote location.

~~~
azinman2
Which means the site operators are directly involved and could be criminally
charged as well.

~~~
aab0
Which is why they set it up on Tor and don't tell the police their names.
They're like crackers who might quietly email the FBI a tip if they happen to
find child porn on a server they've exploited.

------
nashashmi
Seems quite similar to what a person with a wild imagination would write. I
think it is a wanna be site.

What does this mean?

> Bitcoin to escrow

Never heard of such a concept.

~~~
aab0
> Never heard of such a concept.

The idea is that when you want to hire them, you send your Bitcoin to a third-
party like Bitescrow, who then arbitrates if the hitman doesn't come through.
Usually in the hitmen scams, the third-party turns out to be the hitman site
in disguise, and they just keep the bitcoins.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://news.softpedia.com/news/website-of-albanian-hitmen-
fo...](http://news.softpedia.com/news/website-of-albanian-hitmen-for-hire-
hacked-data-dumped-online-504029.shtml), which points to this.

